# Bears on the Upper San Juan



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone heard of or seen Bears on the upper San Juan before? I took these pictures on Thursday 9/16 at RM 2.5 Left.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow.

Technically I think the Upper San Juan is in Pagosa Springs and there are of numberous bears there. You probably mean the first half of the Lower San Juan.

Cool find.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Mania, this was 2.5 miles downstream of the Sand Island put-in.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Shooter thinks those aren't bear tracks.

They look like the tracks my girlfriend left on the Rio Grande in 1976.

Shooter smiles with the memory...............


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

BLM Ranger said there have been reports of bears on the San Juan below Sand Island lately. 

Said they come down every year about this time but didn't mention any conflicts.

Cool photos - definitely a bear.


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

We saw similar prints this last weekend just below Sand Island, near Bluff... Strange


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

That is one lucky bear, he almost stepped on that very sharp knife.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Saw very fresh prints this time of year last year on the way into River House. Ranger later told us it wasn't real unusual for them to be coming down to the rio this time of year.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I know this thread is older, but I just searched for it because I've never heard of bears on the Lower San Juan between Sand Island and Mexican Hat. But then I saw one this weekend. The really crazy thing was that it was practically "hanging out" with three coyotes- all seen on the same beach across from Big Stick campsite within minutes of each other. One coyote came out of the bushes, walked along and then went into the weeds a few yards down the beach. The bear followed a minute later and a few minutes after that two more coyotes followed the same path.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Cool! It makes me happy to know they are there!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

It was definitely one highlight of my trip!


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

there are also mountain lion, above Mex Hat.

Pulled into Prospector Camp, tracks up and down the sand.

Linda the Ranger has seen them by Mex hat Rock camps


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Never seen them on the Juan but its great that they are using that habitat and don't seem to be interacting with humans in a negative way. Its always beautiful to see a functioning ecosystem. 

I would imagine the canyons along Comb Ridge provide a great corridor for them to travel along. 

Phillip


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

These bears probably migrate out of the Blue Mountains (near Monticello) via Cedar Mesa and Comb Wash. Last place you would expect to see a bear though when you are on the river.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

There was a bear spotted in Grand Canyon this year, so they are definitely around.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Raymo, he left it there.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

The "Thug Life" chose that bear!


----------

